# RHOM V TETRA pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Took these today









After seeing 39 of your mates devoured, would you be this brave,......or stupid?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Brave little bugger isn't he


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice pic







(more guts than brains!) Is there a follow-up picture?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Who's the Daddy


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

always truly amazed with your pics bro.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are great pics


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

very nice bro very nice


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks very much guys


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

nice pics bro!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Those a re really nice pics...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice Pictures York!

Im curious, What ISO Are you using?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What kind of camera do you use and settings?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

sweet ass pics m8 well done i put my money on the neon


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Once again, brilliant pics m8


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

yorkshire that first pic is AMAZING...its gonna be my desktop wallpaper for a while...lol


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

neon thinks (i think i can take him)


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

keep the little champ (neon)


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

your rhom is amazing


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i will alwasy love that rhom and tank mate awsome.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

you do know that david killed goliath right...

hmmmm bye bye RHOM lol...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheers guys









Gordeez, iso was set at 200, the camera is new to me so i'm still messing with diff settings. Its also why i probably seem to be posting lots of pics lately









rchan11, the camera is a canon G5, just gettin to grips with it but so far i'm happy with it









Lex, got another 1 similar so I'll post it









 Race you to the meat......


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Ready....set....go....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam those are some great action shots


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

At last, finally found some grass I've been looking for, for ages








I've been wanting some for a long time to put in the foreground and stumbled on it by accident at some fs in the middle of god knows where


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

that setup,with that p, is incredible


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's awesome!

I got $10 on the neon!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

what kinda rhom is that


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Go on my son (neon), whip his ass! 
Ta.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Very impressed Yorkshire







. POTM quality pics.

P.S. Can someone PM me with what the hell the ISO setting is? I've been trying to take good pics of my tank but I suck, need help.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: i love the stare down ones


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

cool pics. That first one looks tight


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

hows the little guy doing, he still there with the rhom?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lex said:


> hows the little guy doing, he still there with the rhom?


 He's still goin strong








he was the runt of all the tetras so far, with a dodgy tail


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

sweet, let us know how he does...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

very nice rhom and tank setup. what kinda meat that u just gave him?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The meat is diced beefheart, what he tends to eat most (besides tetra's)








Thanks guys for looking and givin feedback


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Cool!
Nice


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

ha ha ha reminds me of the jaws theme tune!!! ner ner.....ner ner..... ner ne ner ne ner ne!!! wa wa waaahhhh!!! MUNCH lol


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those pictures rule!!!


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

so who won ?


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

oh man...if the neon is still there...lol..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lex said:


> oh man...if the neon is still there...lol..


 He's still there and stealing bits of meat from the rhom


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## beowolf (Mar 7, 2004)

THis tank is so cool!


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

i seem to like your tank the more i see it..great pics and rhom!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Well the little fella is still holding on in there


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

As usual, the tetra goes first


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Then its the rhom's turn


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought I'd just add to this thread rather than doing people's heads in with "new rhom pics" threads all the time








while i keep practicing with the camera


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

very nice rom and dam u have sum great photo skills good timeing


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

i cant believe the neon is still there...lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> At last, finally found some grass I've been looking for, for ages :nod:
> I've been wanting some for a long time to put in the foreground and stumbled on it by accident at some fs in the middle of god knows where


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

go neon


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

So.... who has won the battle.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

go neon go neon


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The tetra is still going guys









I added 5 silver tip tetra's to keep him company a couple of days ago, and only one's been eaten so far









They are a lot faster than the neon, but the neon is still the only one who eats the rhoms beefheart while he's watchin


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

AWESOME pics dude,

now i dont want to bother you or anything, but that grass is amazing, so, in order for me to decide whether or not i should buy some i need some tank specs if it isnt too much of a hassle for you, ok here they are,

how many watts per gallon do you have?

do you use fertilizer?

i kno you use co2,

how deep is the tank, i.e. how far down do the lights have to penetrate the water?

if u could anyswer any of these especially the watts per gallon, it would be very helpfull im me making my decision


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

please post your shutter speed/fs setting! those pics are awesome..


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol i dumped in 12 neons today.... well, there are 3 left after a few hours


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

micus said:


> AWESOME pics dude,
> 
> now i dont want to bother you or anything, but that grass is amazing, so, in order for me to decide whether or not i should buy some i need some tank specs if it isnt too much of a hassle for you, ok here they are,
> 
> ...


 No probs micus








the tank is 180 liters, about just under 48 gallons i believe. with 18 inch from the top of the water to the sand.
As far as lighting, I had two 25watt power-glo aquarium lights which were fine, but I've just fitted an extra 25watt arcacia tropical light as it provides more light in the red region of the spectrum.This extra light is just an experiment I'm trying.
I havent got any substrate fertilizer, but the sand has been in for about 3 years! I'm using liquid fertilizer every now and then.

The grass is called riccia fluitans i think, and is usually a surface plant but can be attached to rock and bogwood. The grass I've got is attached to fine stainless steel meshing.

hope this helps :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

phreakah said:


> please post your shutter speed/fs setting! those pics are awesome..


 phreaka, the camera settings were shutter speed 1/30, aperture value 2.5 and iso of 200









Shutter, mine ate 39 in a matter of a week or two, the tetra in the pics has been in there since september so fingers crossed for your 3 tetras









thanks for looking guys


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks ALOT that really helps, it seems we have lik almost identical watts per gallon, soooo,

im gonna go check out what the lfs has for grass/carpet plants in a bit,

that was very helpfull thanks,


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

No probs micus









here's a pic of the rhom and a silver tip tetra


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nahh i want my tetras to get clipped, dont feel like feeding them


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

yorkshire, every time i click on this thread i fear im going to be coming here to read 'well the neon finally got eaten' or something along those lines...lol... i cant believe its still in there that long with your rhom...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

three shot sequence

GO TETRA GO..............


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

OH DEAR...........


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

say it aint so....

lol

the next pic will be a shot of the neon behind the rhom, right? lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

horray for the RHOM!!!!!!!!








sequenced shots


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

that setup is sweet


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

nice tank man sorry for the tetra tho


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lex said:


> say it aint so....
> 
> lol
> 
> the next pic will be a shot of the neon behind the rhom, right? lol


 The tetra is still alive dudes








when i took the pics i was lookin at the led screen on the camera and thought he'd finally been caught, but he must have darted to the right :nod:

HE'S STILL ALIVE


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Yorkie, how many frames per second does the G5 do in sequence? That sequence seems pretty quick


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Hey Yorkie, how many frames per second does the G5 do in sequence? That sequence seems pretty quick


The mannual says approx 1 to 1.5 seconds. Don't know how it compares to other camera's









sorry ...read it wrong, its 2 frames per second


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

wow, it seems pretty tight for 2 frames per second. That's awesome work dude


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> wow, it seems pretty tight for 2 frames per second. That's awesome work dude


 Cheers mate

I havent read the manual properly yet. found out how to put it onto continuous and then hoped for the best.
I only know it does 2 frames a second cos you asked and i've just had to look it up


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Poor little tetra, all of his buddies are gone







, i hope you buy more for him after he tears that rhom into peices :laugh:


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

lol, pm me with those camera settings those are some SICK ASS PICTURES























and the sequence was funny as sh*t












































little tetra...


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

oh yeah one more thing

SWEET SETUP


----------

